# Questions from a Thunderbolt user.



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Verizon finally stopped giving me broken Thunderbolts and is giving me a Razr. I have a few questions about bricks and kernels.
How easy is it to brick this device? I only have experience with the Razr flip phone and the CLIQ when it comes to Motorola, Those were almost unbrickable.

Does the Razr allow custom kernels? I know that the Motorola bootloaders have been an issue for kernels, and so far I've only seen roms, no standalone kernels.


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

I had the same thing... several thunderbolts then droid razr and i am completely thrilled to have it!! Use the regular root thread then use the safestrap thread. I found safestrap 2.0 and installed eclipse 1.2 and it totally rocks!! I installed google now too. I liked the tbolt but didnt know how much better things could be until now.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Great to hear. Did you just flash the Google Now by recovery, or whatever the default method is? I'm hoping to get as close to an ICS ROM(Liquid) I was using before even using Blur.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, i flashed using safestrap (looks and functions just like cwm). I think liquid has a camera issue but the eclipse was the best i found and closest stable rom to stock ics, while retaining good hdmi out and webtop.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

To answer one of your questions, no, aside from the Atrix, OG Droid, and I think that's it... No other Motorola Android device has had a bootloader cracked to date. The encrypted bootloader restricts the use of which kernel is available to use, so developers are stuck using the kernel provided by the device (or Motorola if they release it).

In another sense, bricking Motorola phones is pretty hard to do, short from just trashing the phone. Basically just the FXZ (the SBF equivalent of old from the Droid X) restore with RSD Lite (or a Linux tool if you prefer) and you'll be back to total stock in the event of a bad flash or something of that nature.


----------



## afmracer6 (Oct 3, 2011)

Its really hard to brick a razr. Just make sure that you do all your hacking with at least 50% battery.
If you need to fix your screw up with SBF, you need good battery or it wont work. You will have to jump through a bunch of hoops to get the phone to charge before you can fix it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

